# Bike for my wife



## frankinswine (Sep 12, 2009)

My wife has decided to get a road bike. I am having a really hard time finding any info. to help her make a decision. She would like to get something she can grow into as a rider rather than grow out of after a year or so. She will mostly be getting this bike for an extra workout, but may also start some du/tri. Her max cost is around 1300. 
That being said she has seen the Trek bikes at our LBS, but they did not seem to have a good price to component ratio in my opinion. She has also looked at the Felt ZW25, and is leaning towards it. 
There are no brand loyaities here so any make or model. I just want her to get a good bike for the money. 
I am hoping that there are a few of you ladies out there that can help her out and share some insight with us so we can get her out on the road.


----------



## Praxidis (Sep 10, 2009)

As a female who just bought her first road bike 2 weeks ago, all I can say is go online,and make a list of bike stores within 100 or so miles. Then research each one as to the brands they carry, and quality of service they offer. Finding a great bike store is almost as important as finding a great bike. Look around...is the store affiliated with any local bike clubs, etc. Take a day to go to each one you are interested in, ride a bunch of bikes and take notes...if you find a company that you like, try a few different models that they offer. Ask questions (helps if they are the same ones in each store, then you can gauge how responsive and knowledgeable the staff is) and then ask some more. Be honest in what you are planning to use the bike for, and be honest about your price range.
Do some homework before you go so that you know roughly the quality range of components that you want to go with, and what you can live with and what is most important to you. Then if you find a bike that appeals to you and works with your budget and your goals ask them about the finer points of fitting and make sure that it is the proper bike for you.
And remember that color is secondary and if its a good bike that fits, its a good color.
Hope that helps and good luck shopping! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Try the trek 2.3WSD. It's a wonderful bike. It is suitable for a broad rage of riding skills and experience. They can be bought for under $1500 especially as winter sets in and bike sales drop off.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

I got my wife a Giant OCR1 last spring - she just rides it on the bike path and occasionally on the road with me.


----------



## daveloving (Jan 5, 2009)

Just a suggestion, and it may or may not suit her taste, but Dave Hickey, noted RBR forum moderator and fixed gear/singlespeed afficianado, has begun a mixte frame renovation project:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2389772#poststop

I think mixtes are way cool and in a retro groove - your wife might like a good fixed gear workout every now and then.


----------

